# Battle Honours



## Gunner (13 Jun 2000)

You bring up a good point, however, I feel that battle honours should be reserved for actual wartime exploits.  Somalia, Bosnia, Croatia are all examples of peace enforcement operations and are not combat.

What about the Korean War, the Gulf War and Kosovo War?  Hmm...different scenarios as Canada officially declared war to enforce UN sanctioned resolution (Korean and Gulf anyway and it can be argued that the UN sanctioned the Kosovo Air Campaign).

I definitely think the Korean War has been neglected in the provision of battle honours to the Regiments that served.  

The Gulf War is a different matter because really, Canada did not participate to any great extent...no offence the the CF 18 pilots.

Finally, the Kosovo Air Campaign...do we give a battle honour to the CF18 units that were involved?  Hmm...not politically correct as it tells Canadians that we were at war.  There were no ground troops or naval ships involved.  Does that constitute a war...or was it simply a turkey shoot for CF 18s and their bombing?  Not to be unkind but the most stress the air force went through was whether to have pizza or rigatoni for supper...does that warrant a battle honour.  No dead, no wounded, no enemy, and everyone home by midnight to clean sheets.  I don‘t think so.

Ranting ends.


----------

